# US Home Ownership, LLC Morgan Hill CA



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I tried a forum search, didn't come up with anything.

Has anyone heard of these guys? I'm always real suspicious of unsolicited emails from people I never heard of.

The job is on a house I did an eviction on for another company. So, I'm not sure where these guys fit in the picture.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Never heard of them Probably someone who got on the safeguard list and finnaly got a call.What are there pay terms?I have no worries about slapping a lien on a property.Price list?Website?


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Haven't found a website. Online data is skimpy. Been in business since 2012. Registered in California, South Carolina, and Florida. Owners are W. Darryl Fry and Julie N. Schilling. 

I sent them a reply email asking for some particulars about the way they do business. Haven't heard back yet. Here's what I sent them:

Hello XXXX,

First, I'd like to say thank you for choosing XXXXXX. 

Second, We would be glad to offer you our services for the work needed at XXXXXX. However, before we do that, I'd like to have some idea with whom I'm doing business. As I'm sure you would as well.

XXXXX has been performing property preservation work since 2008. Started out with two employees and one truck to now- 12 employees and four trucks.
We perform P&P work in the XXXXXX. We can stretch that a little for the right job. We are familiar with all of the guidelines in the industry. FHA, FMC, FNM, VA. We can perform with regard to their individual requirements.

So, hopefully to keep us both on the same page, what type of pricing are you looking for on the work being requested? Are you looking for FHA or FNM pricing? Or something else?
What type of turnaround time are you looking for, once an approved job is sent to us?
What type of photographs will you be expecting? Do we need to submit photographs with our bids?
How do we submit our invoice / photographs? Email or website?
What are your payment terms? And are you expecting to deduct a percentage from our submitted bids?

Well, I look forward to hearing from you. I will be preparing our quotation for the bid list you provided, in preparation to receiving your reply.

Thanks again for choosing XXXXX, we appreciate your business.

Figured it would be best to at least know what they were expecting before I try to offer a bid.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I've had some guys strike out on their own in the past, and ask me about such and such company. I've told them, if they don't have a website, if it is a hotmail or similar account, if you cannot drive to their office it probably is risky at best.
At least working for me, you got paid better, on time and many times could find me on site with you. Chances are bama, you are over qualified for them.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

The only reason I didn't just delete the email was that I had done the eviction for a local real estate company. And this US Homeownership got my name from them. So, it's a referral, from a company I already do business with. (I talked to the local guy). And he said he hadn't done much with them and didn't know the company very well.

So, I'm probably going to offer them a bid. The total job is worth about $2K. And that's not break the bank kinda money, but it's still a lot to risk on a company I know nothing about. 

The company is in the yellow pages, and listed on a couple of different business information websites. The physical address is listed, I have the owners name and phone numbers. But, its in California. 

Its a circular argument. I, and I'm sure several of you, have been burned before by some company that calls you up or emails you and gets you to work for them and them all of a sudden...they don't answer the phone any more. :furious: But, if you never risk anything, you never gain anything. I like playing poker. No limit Hold'em. I've won a bunch...and lost a bunch. Usually win more than I lose, but there is always that risk.

And I can always lien the property if it comes to that. Who knows, this client may be that one in ten that plays fair.


----------



## Jm services (Feb 4, 2014)

I have done a few jobs for them threw A2Z I know that don't help much but I think they are would be ok to work for just my 2 cents


----------

